# R34 in Denver



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Just wanted to tell everyone I about SHIT my pants the other day, I was driving down Evans in Denver Colorado and at a performance shop was a R34 parked by the road. After getting whiplash and crapping myself I turned my car around to go check it out. It was the car built for the Need For Speed Underground game not sure who the owner is but it is sick as hell. I couldn't believe my eyes I have only seen R33's or R32's at import shows, but just seeing a R34 up close was amazing. Does anyone know if the person who just purchased a GTR in Denver is a member of this forum?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jamesongst said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone I about SHIT my pants the other day, I was driving down Evans in Denver Colorado and at a performance shop was a R34 parked by the road. After getting whiplash and crapping myself I turned my car around to go check it out. It was the car built for the Need For Speed Underground game not sure who the owner is but it is sick as hell. I couldn't believe my eyes I have only seen R33's or R32's at import shows, but just seeing a R34 up close was amazing. Does anyone know if the person who just purchased a GTR in Denver is a member of this forum?


You didn't see it at Racing Trenz , did you?  I know the owner of that shop , it's either his car or somebody he knows..... But yeah up til now I've only seen 2 R32s and one R33 in Denver. Guy owns a Chinese (Japanese?) restaurant up by Westminster Mall has a R33 in Midnight Purple Pearl with R34 rims.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

yea it was at Racing Trenz and gonna be there for a while, during the legalizing of the vehicle. They are gonna have it in the showroom, guess it is some guy that drives a NSX around that is friends with the owner of Trenz, seen him pull in as I was leaving the other day was like a mid 30's white guy. Seen the midnight purple R33 once before in Denver, didn't know he lived here though.

If you want me to drop you some pics I took PM me your email address


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jamesongst said:


> yea it was at Racing Trenz and gonna be there for a while, during the legalizing of the vehicle. They are gonna have it in the showroom, guess it is some guy that drives a NSX around that is friends with the owner of Trenz, seen him pull in as I was leaving the other day was like a mid 30's white guy. Seen the midnight purple R33 once before in Denver, didn't know he lived here though.
> 
> If you want me to drop you some pics I took PM me your email address


Yeah , I was wondering whose NSX that was. I thought it was Yee's........ 
I race with those guys every year at IDRC at Bandimere. They're funny guys , I've spent a ton of money in that shop too.....


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

yea this guys NSX is identical to Yee's NSX both black. Wayne said the owner of the Skyline also owns the red CRX that is always parked out front of their shop.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jamesongst said:


> yea this guys NSX is identical to Yee's NSX both black. Wayne said the owner of the Skyline also owns the red CRX that is always parked out front of their shop.


I liked Waynes car , but now that I finally have something for him he's gotten slower....  

That's a heckuva a change , going from a CRX to an R34 , guy musta been saving up for a while.....  

You said it was being legalized , is _Trenz_ doing the legalization?


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

not sure who is doing the legalization exactly, I asked if they were getting it done through Motorex and said no so not sure if they are doing it on their own.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jamesongst said:


> not sure who is doing the legalization exactly, I asked if they were getting it done through Motorex and said no so not sure if they are doing it on their own.


Well from what I am told Motorex can't do R34s anyway. There are a few other places that do , but it kinda sounds like it might be a local place. I'll check around.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Actually talked to Motorex today to find out if they were able to legalize R34's and they said they can but it takes about a year to get done and will cost about 25K for legalization. What other companies do you know of that can legalize R34's? Would be sweet if it was someone local could do it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jamesongst said:


> Actually talked to Motorex today to find out if they were able to legalize R34's and they said they can but it takes about a year to get done and will cost about 25K for legalization. What other companies do you know of that can legalize R34's? Would be sweet if it was someone local could do it.


From what I was told Motorex lost their "license" or whatever it's called , to legalize Skylines , temporarily. That's probably why it will take a year to legalize them. In the meantime , other companies have apparently been allowed to certify Skylines , but I don't know any specific companies , it's all hearsay and rumour. If I find out any specifics I'll post it.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Heard that same thing about them losing their "License" also so yea that might be why it will take so long, when I talked to Motorex they said it was all an issue with the OBDII that was taking alot longer to get done than they were expecting. If you come across any solid leads on other companies that are legalizing R34's would love to know.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jamesongst said:


> Heard that same thing about them losing their "License" also so yea that might be why it will take so long, when I talked to Motorex they said it was all an issue with the OBDII that was taking alot longer to get done than they were expecting. If you come across any solid leads on other companies that are legalizing R34's would love to know.



Some place called IMS? Indiana Motorsports or some similar name like that...... Can't find a website. Don't even know if that's the right name. Maybe you can find out more than I can.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

To stop the tsunami of bullcrap in this thread, everyone can just go to http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz and then go to the USA forum and you will get some FACTS about the R34, MotoRex, and Skylines in general. There is no need to make guesses when Skyline owners can tell you guys the truth.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

scourge said:


> To stop the tsunami of bullcrap in this thread, everyone can just go to http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz and then go to the USA forum and you will get some FACTS about the R34, MotoRex, and Skylines in general. There is no need to make guesses when Skyline owners can tell you guys the truth.


You can be a touch nicer.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

scourge said:


> To stop the tsunami of bullcrap in this thread, everyone can just go to http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz and then go to the USA forum and you will get some FACTS about the R34, MotoRex, and Skylines in general. There is no need to make guesses when Skyline owners can tell you guys the truth.


"tsunami of bullcrap" HAHA Sorry not everyone is a professional in SKYLINE legalization as I guess you are. Since you know so much about it and all this shit we are posting is Bullcrap why don't you just give us the facts, guess the guys at Motorex is just full of shit and you know more than they do. Or if you don't like what we are posting on this thread don't need to read it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

First of all I'd still like to know Motorex's excuse for the costs involved. It doesn't cost that much money to crash about 5 or even 10 $20,000 cars , which is what Skyline GTRs go for in Japan. And even factoring in $65-$75 an hour labor , it still doesn't cost what they want. And I read something about they haven't come up with an OBD-2 system for the R34 yet? What is wrong with the ECU and wiring in the OBD-2 300ZX TTs , which should be useable for this. Sounds like excuses to overcharge people and make them wait , to me. 

Now , somebody can come up with legitimate answers to this without being an ass. If you're gonna be an ass , I don't want to hear from you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah I just read a bunch on that site. Seems like some people also want to sue Motorex for taking so long to get the cars EPA certified. Sounds to me like they shouldn't have started something they can't finish. If I ever won the lottery........Motorex would be out of business. 2 words , Cheap Skylines. They're trying to make back all the money they've spent with just a few cars , and you can't do it like that. Nobody wants to buy an $100,000 Skyline , no matter how good it is. $30K-$40K tops , is what they should be charging , for an R34. That makes them a little profit on every car they sell , and they would be likely to move a lot more if they priced them properly.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Cheap Skylines or even resonable would be really nice, sucks when you can see R34's on Japan websites all day for around 40K, but to get one here is about 80-100K.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jamesongst said:


> Cheap Skylines or even resonable would be really nice, sucks when you can see R34's on Japan websites all day for around 40K, but to get one here is about 80-100K.


$40K and less , yeah I know. R32s as low as $10,000.  I'd love to import an R32 as a track car , maybe take some occasional short jaunts on the street , make all the ricers wonder and the tuners drool.......


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> You can be a touch nicer.


Yeah, if the board were not infested with a bunch of fucktard children addicted to running off at the mouth rather than investigating real facts I could be. But, as you can see, there are too many kids who want to look and feel important rather than just go investigate reality on their own. Mommy may still wipe their asses but that doesn't mean I will too.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

after all these years, your still a fucking idiot, scourge. FU


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Boromir said:


> after all these years, your still a fucking idiot, scourge. FU


LOL that is hillarious  Hey scourge when I read you posts it is like reading shit from a kid that was always picked on in high school and never got laid. "My user ID is scourge and I know everything about everything BLAH BLAH BLAH" Why don't you get a life instead of running off at the mouth on threads your not even wanted Rim Wizard


----------



## clandestine (Apr 22, 2004)

scourge,

What the hell is your problem? Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this an online community for Nissan enthusiasts? Please, if you would, direct me to the part of the RULES section that disallows casual conversation amongst members. If you don't like the VIBE of this thread, or you find it amateurish, then please keep out of it, and the thread will die on its own if it sucks so bad. You are a flamer and a troll. Calm down Rim Wizard.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

scourge said:


> Yeah, if the board were not infested with a bunch of fucktard children addicted to running off at the mouth rather than investigating real facts I could be. But, as you can see, there are too many kids who want to look and feel important rather than just go investigate reality on their own. Mommy may still wipe their asses but that doesn't mean I will too.



If you have facts , you can provide them and not be a dick about it. Consider this a friendly warning.


----------

